# Piebald Bearded Dragon *RARE MORPH*



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

_The Piebald Bearded Dragon _​ 
Whats your views on this new Morph?​


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm I'd be more inclined to like it if the white was more prominent on the body rather than the head... that picture makes it look like the beardie's had its head in a bucket of paint!
If it had piebald colouring across the entirety of the body then yeah, I think it'd be more favourable


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

I love the head, but the body needs more white


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

looks abit like a goldfish... :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i LOVE it --


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

LOVE THEM!!

Seen them in PRK a while ago.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks awful imo


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i really like it, yea as above saw it in PRK a few months back


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

How much they go for? Not sure if I like yet.


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love it and would have one if I could afford it but..... I have had expensive morphs before and I find cos of their genetics, when poorly they don't survive  I lost 2 high ended morphs last year  one of them I loved to bits too..


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

It's most definitely an achievement! Don't think it looks that nice though, I prefer the more natural specimens, however there are the odd few experimental morphs that take my fancy


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Seen this in PRK and im not that fussed on it and not that fussed on the silkbacks and most other colour morphs.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I like it.
Just wonder where it came from..:whistling2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

It is an achievement genetics-wise but i have to admit im not a fan.........reminds me of a burns victim :shock:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

horrible dont like pieds in snakes and def dont like it in lizardsh


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder how much they are?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Fugly.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I think it's a Marmite beardie - people will either love:flrt: it or hate:devil: it!


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

CCMOORE said:


> _The Piebald Bearded Dragon _​
> Whats your views on this new Morph?​
> image​


ive seen these a few months back in a magazine from china. they have purple dragons aswell and really bright green and yellow ones. i love them but they were about a grand each


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Not my thing really. I prefer the more 'natural' looking ones


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont know. i think i dislike it because its just the head that has the white upon it.... makes it look a little silly... 

if the piebold was across the whole of the body it might look a little better and i think i would take a liking to it then


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone got any for sale in the UK?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i like very swish lol


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> I think it's a Marmite beardie - people will either love:flrt: it or hate:devil: it!


hate it!:devil:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

people are saying its an achievement, but it was a complete fluke that it happened. they werent trying to create a pied beardie. if they had though, that WOULD have been an achievement!

as for me. Im with the love it crew. but again, more on the body and less on the head!

Tom


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

shubinkin! lol i would prefer more white on the body other than that looks good


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i saw this in prk,i think it looked diseased or like it has a skin condition as the colouring looks random.


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure I like it really as I think others have said it looks a bit like a skin disease or burns to me :blush:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate piebald anything! It just looks like the animals have Vitiligo


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

I think it's really nice :flrt: I have piebald chameleons though so I guess you love it or hate it.


----------



## Apollo (Dec 3, 2010)

Its Different!!! Not sure?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Dont like it at all! Then again im not a fan of beardies


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm i actually quite like it


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Is that really it's natural markings or does someone really like it TOO much :roll2:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

KurtH said:


> Is that really it's natural markings or does someone really like it TOO much :roll2:


Bahahahahaahahahahaa:2thumb:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

not a fan of it , would love a blizzard full white though


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

ridium said:


> not a fan of it , would love a blizzard full white though


Snow's have been around ages


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Really not my cup 'o tea. I can see others going mad for them though.


----------



## danhunt999 (Aug 26, 2008)

thier OK it just looks abit wierd with the white head


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Hmm I'd be more inclined to like it if the white was more prominent on the body rather than the head... that picture makes it look like the beardie's had its head in a bucket of paint!
> If it had piebald colouring across the entirety of the body then yeah, I think it'd be more favourable


i agree


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Im sure there will be some avaliable for sale in the UK soon.


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump back to the top: victory:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Figure I got on these dragons for a customer was they would not sell in europe for 10,000Euros! lol........they will be a few thousand! :gasp:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I can honestly say that I strongly dislike the look of that bearded dragon.


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

monkfish2uk said:


> Figure I got on these dragons for a customer was they would not sell in europe for 10,000Euros! lol........they will be a few thousand! :gasp:


 
Loads of money, lol: victory:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Imagine a silkback version :flrt:


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this is a stunning and brilliant revelation in beardie morphs, although, i don't like that other one you put up, the silkbacks, there not my cup of tea. haha


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

*Watches as beardies slowly go the way of the Leopard Gecko and the Ball Python*


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Melonhelmet said:


> *Watches as beardies slowly go the way of the Leopard Gecko and the Ball Python*


Not even that slowly...

But I do kind of like piebald as a thing, maybe not the most pleasant to look at, but as a phenomenon it's pretty cool...


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

imo its ugly, shouldnt mess too much with genetics


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> imo its ugly, shouldnt mess too much with genetics


 agreed


----------

